# Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

recieved mine this morning from TSS (accidental purchase whilst ordering some pots :whistling2










its so diddly :mf_dribble:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

I got two too :2thumb:. Their teeeny ickle things arent they? How you keeping yours? Mine are in tubs with moist coir, enough to burry if they want to.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

same as you :no1:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Ive just posted some pics of mine on the pic section :no1:


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Just been looking at these at TSS and quick google search as theres no info up and i get sent here, any idea on how big these get guys ?​


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i have no idea, was wondering the same thing as i couldnt find any info on them either


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Try searching for Sericopelma rubroritens "Panama Red Rump" - this is what I bought my adults as, they're identical to the one in the photo on Lee's site.

My big girl is a little bigger than my well-mature A. genic, a very large lady indeed and the other I'm hoping is a male, and well due a moult as it's a scruffy thing!
They both eat well, bold and don't hide much. Very attractive!


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

mine eats extremely well for a 0.5cm thing

eats loads of flies but wont touch micro crickets :lol2:


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

Ive looked everywhere too and I cant find anything on them, I cant find any decent pics or detailed info about where they actually originate from! 

Only half useful thing I found was this:
Tarantulas - Birdspiders.com


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm sure these are the same spiders - Sericopelma rubronitens - Google Search


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

oh come on we dont need to come here telling people we got spiders we know nothing about :gasp::blush::lol2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

purplekitten said:


> oh come on we dont need to come here telling people we got spiders we know nothing about :gasp::blush::lol2:


Like none of the rest of us have done it


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

purplekitten said:


> oh come on we dont need to come here telling people we got spiders we know nothing about :gasp::blush::lol2:


I dont have a clue about them! Just got them in a pot with some moist substrate, feeding them fruit flies... God knows if theyre the same as Sericopelma rubronitens.. I spose we'll find out soon enough tho :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Aren't they a new Sp. of Aphonopelma? I'm sure Sven has these on his list as Aphonopelma Sp. "Panama" 

Just a thought anywho.........

:whistling2:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Admittedly I'm only going by the photo on Lee's site!


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Ally said:


> Admittedly I'm only going by the photo on Lee's site!


Yeah and off that photo you're right, but do we know if Lee knows???

Nah, they probably are, but he usually wouldn't sell them as Theraphosinae Sp. unless he wasn't really sure himself......? 

Just a thought anyway! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

mcluskyisms said:


> Yeah and off that photo you're right, but do we know if Lee knows???
> 
> Nah, they probably are, but he usually wouldn't sell them as Theraphosinae Sp. unless he wasn't really sure himself......?
> 
> ...


True :hmm:

The mystery deepens :gasp:


----------



## Craig Mackay (Feb 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, it's not as simple as comparing pictures of 2 similar looking spiders from the same country and deciding that they are the same species. It is labelled with the sub family Theraphosinae to illustrate that it hasn't even been identified to genus level let alone species.


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

i think there's 2 red rumps that look alike, but, have different names


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Craig Mackay said:


> Unfortunately, it's not as simple as comparing pictures of 2 similar looking spiders from the same country and deciding that they are the same species. It is labelled with the sub family Theraphosinae to illustrate that it hasn't even been identified to genus level let alone species.


The name that Lee has on his site is what my ones were imported under, that name was then changed (rightly or wrongly, I don't know - it's the internet after all!) to Sericopelma rubronitens.

I don't know if the name change was incorrect and Lee is using the original one because of this, or if he knows that this is actually a completely differant species and it has been given the vacant "Panama" name since the ones I have was changed.


----------



## Skyline65 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have an adult female Sericopelma rubronitens, and she seems less stocky. If she ever comes out of the hide, I will try and get a shot from above.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Iirc the one's imported from Panama were sold as _Sericopelma rubronitens
_then it seems to be have considered that they were _Sericopelma_. sp but maybe not the real _S. rubronitens _and a few with them labled there's as _Sericopelma.sp__ "rubronitens"_.

So it looks like someone has changed there mind again, or different importers are putting a mix of names on the export paperwork or could they be something new??.


----------

